# GLS T-Jet Racing @ Oak Forest Raceway Aug 16th



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

The next race at Oak Forest Raceway will be Sunday, August 16th. 
We will race the following: Skinny Tire, Fat Tire, and Indy. All classes will be raced on the oval. We can also run a Dirt Late Model class using the Skinny Tire car. We just ran these and they are a lot of fun.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I should be in...no race til the 28th and 29th of aug


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Aug 16th Race Location*

Where is Oak Forest Raceway located? No promises, but I'd like to try and race with you folks again. Anything special, rules wise for the late model dirt cars?

Doug


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

dasarch said:


> Where is Oak Forest Raceway located? No promises, but I'd like to try and race with you folks again. Anything special, rules wise for the late model dirt cars?
> 
> Doug


Sure would like to see you join us again Doug.The dirt car is our skinny tire car with a dirt late model body.I have some extras or they can be bought on ebay.:wave:


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Oak Forest Raceway*

I'd like to try, but I need an address, maybe a website to see the track. Is the track on the first floor of the building (I'm using a walker these days...)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You go in through the garage I don't think there were any steps but I guess my house is out for you.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

My calendar looks wide open. Can you pm me your address ?


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Address*

I'm at 16800 Laramie Ave., Oak Forest. I'm basically right off of I-57 and 167th street. I'm in a tan/brown house. Garage door should be open. My track you will see as you walk in. There is a small step getting into the house but as far as getting to the track, it's a straight shot from the garage.

I have a picture of my track on my web site: www.oakforestraceway.com I've not updated yet be will soon.

Hope you guys like my track. I've lowered the side walls and made a couple of other improvements. I'm looking forward in having a great day.


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*race results from Aug 16*

*GLS Skinny Tire*
1. Rick Brown 159 laps
2. Steve Thornhill 158 laps
3. John Schroeder 156 laps
4. Scott Stange 148 laps
5. Bill Sebenik 140 laps
6. Richard Scott 129 laps

*GLS Fat Tire*
1. Rick Brown 192 laps
2. John Schroeder 190 laps
3. Steve Thornhill 184 laps
4. Scott Stange 181 laps
5. Bill Sebenik 153 laps
6. Richard Scott 105 laps

*GLS Indy*
1. Rick Brown 160 laps
2. John Schroeder 156 laps
3. Steve Thornhill 152 laps
4. Scott Stange 142 laps
5. Bill Sebenik 137 laps

*AFX Mega G+ NASCAR IROC*
1. Bill Sebenik 259 laps
2. John Schroeder 251 laps
3. Scott Stange 249 laps
4. Rick Brown 248 laps
5. Steve Thornhill 237 laps

A big thank you to everyone who attended today. The next race should be around mid-November on the Road Course. We will run GLS Skinny, Fat Tire and Indy. A post will be made on Hobbytalk and here on Facebook when I can get a date set.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry I missed the race. I was in the middle of pressure washing my house when Rick called and reminded me. Totally slipped my mind. Hope to catch the next one.

Can you pm me the address again ? My mailbox was full, so I didn't get it.

Sam


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bill said it will be November before he has another race he is a teacher that also referees wrestling and football so he is a real busy guy this time of year.When he does have another race it would be great to see more participation from the glss group.I know people are busy with other things this time of year but when the season starts it would be great for guys to show up considering Bill is taking time to plan a race and invite us to his home.:wave:


----------

